# Peppermint Oil



## Littlelisa (Feb 13, 2002)

Could someone tell me more about peppermint oil and how it helps IBS. Anyone that has tried it and it has worked for them please let me know.Thanks!!!!


----------



## Sigal (Jun 26, 2002)

I've tried it and like it. It doesn't seem to help with D but it makes my stomach more settled, and has reduced the gas pain. It's no magic bullet, but it is worth a try. The only downside is that sometimes, when it comes out with the BM, there is some coolness which feels strange.I'm also a big fan of peppermint tea. That's cheaper and seems to help me, too.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I am constantly taking peppermint tablets with my food to "help it down" I find they are great especially if I have come into contact with foods which aggravate my symptoms.Ginger is also good for this.


----------



## Irritable Karen (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi everyone,I'm new on this forum but very very familiar with IBS... Regarding the alternatives and Peppermint, I have had moderate success with enteric-coated peppermint oil capsules. Citricel & psyllium made me bloat up horribly. What I've been doing is taking an extra Xanax when the attacks are way too bad. I'm very curious about Zelnorm though.Take care!Karen


----------

